# jobs in speech and language therapy



## Kate G (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi I am in the process of moving to Dubai and was wondering if anyone knows if there is many jobs at the minute in healthcare in Dubai, specifically in Speech and Language therapy. Thanks!


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Kate, You may need to go through a process of registrations with Ministry of Health first. Have a look at some websites of the private hospitals here as well, e.g., the American Hospital, The Canadian Specialized Hospitals, wellcare Hospital and many others. Good luck.


----------



## cynthiadubai (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello Kate, There are times that the exam are not needed for example in Free zone areas. We have a shortage of SLTs in Dubai!


----------

